# Springtail culture issue?



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys. I purchased a springtail culture from Black Jungle. It had some springtails in it. Not many tho. I placed a piece/chunck of bread( one that I tore off) in the container to feed them. The numbers haven't gone up at all. I have had the culture for about 1 1/2 weeks and it seems the numbers have dropped? I took the bread out ( had some mold on it) and used crushed up dog food just now. Is this normal for spriingtails to multiply so slow? I am getting a little frustrated as I have leuc froglets and a couple of them only can eat springtails. I thought they multiplyed rather fast to be honest. I hope the mold on the bread didn't kill them. Thank you guys.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Try switching from bread and dog food to Baker's yeast... I keep my springs on charcoal only and feed strictly brewer's yeast and mine go nuts!

What type of springtails do you have? I use temperate whites... I've heard that other springs don't reproduce as fast as the whites do...


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

i culture mine on charcoal and feed white rice uncooked. i have more than enough in my cultrue. what kind of container are you using. i use a.6 quart sterilite container just like joshs frogs does in their video. also using temperate springtails


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Its a temperate and non temperate mix. I have the container they came in. I was going to go out today and get some characol . I think I may get the brewers yeast if I can find some. But the rice idea doesn't sound bad either


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Try Baker's yeast, not sure if brewer's yeast works.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Try sprinkling some sugar in there. I've been getting great results using only sugar 

The bread didn't really work because it was too large of a food item for the springtails. From what I've read on the forums, they eat mostly liquified food: bacteria, yeast, and stuff that's been broken down by bacteria/mold. If you feed rice or any other large food item like that, what the springtails are going to feed on is the bacteria and mold that grows on those large food items.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you guys for the help. I just came back and set my springtails up like described in the link. I used bakers yeast and sprinkled it in there

I was wondering if anyone would sell some springs that are ready. I need some food for my little guy but would like some to also kick start my culture up. I am serious when I said I see barely any springs in it. thank you. Please PM me if you can sell some.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Also, chances are they've started to reproduce but you haven't seen the babies yet. They are reeeeeeeeally tiny. Get them on charcoal or turface and when you flood the culture you'll see the tiny babies float up.

Also, using random food sources could introduce mites to spring cultures which is a sure way to crash a culture.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

punctata said:


> Thank you guys for the help. I just came back and set my springtails up like described in the link. I used bakers yeast and sprinkled it in there
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would sell some springs that are ready. I need some food for my little guy but would like some to also kick start my culture up. I am serious when I said I see barely any springs in it. thank you. Please PM me if you can sell some.


I have lots of cultures available. PM sent


----------

